# WHAT IS THE BEST TEST,SUSTENON,CYPIONATE,ENANTHATE,PROPIONATE,SUSPE NSION???



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

i've done a few of these testosterones...and they all have their good values...but when it comes to putting a crown on the best one,with the least side effects and the best gains...i cant really put my finger on it...because they all have their own special properties!!!

i like sustenon,always have since the first time i took it...but then i took enanthate...i was a bit up n down on it,but had enormous mass,strength n gains...anyone got any detailed input they'd like to add, as in the way of good points for their favourite test?


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

anabolic ant said:


> i've done a few of these testosterones...and they all have their good values...but when it comes to putting a crown on the best one,with the least side effects and the best gains...i cant really put my finger on it...because they all have their own special properties!!!
> 
> i like sustenon,always have since the first time i took it...but then i took enanthate...i was a bit up n down on it,but had enormous mass,strength n gains...anyone got any detailed input they'd like to add, as in the way of good points for their favourite test?


Test is test mate, if you take suspension or prop the results will come on fast and the hormone will leave your system quicker if you take cyp or enan the opposite. Results will take longer as hormone levels take longer to increase and the hormone will leave your system faster.

Botom line is testosterone is testosterone the only difference is the ester with is essentially an inert carbon atom attached to the base hormone in no way does it effect the charastics of the actual hormone or compound. Anyone who thinks there is a marked difference in the CHARASTICS of the hormone either has no clue what they are talking about or its a placebo effect.


----------



## jjj (Jun 1, 2008)

good answer redman :thumbup1:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

absolutly true,once it enters your bloodsteam...its just test.

its all down to personal preference on what you like.


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

i favour test enanthate over anyothers , dont know why just found strenght and size gains were better


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

emmanu said:


> so please how or where do i get it. i'm talking of the big D


The big D?

If you are refering to gear I dont think you should be asking that publicly on a forum...

I am sure a MOD will clarify the situation


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

Big_Dan said:


> i favour test enanthate over anyothers , dont know why just found strenght and size gains were better


 :2guns: :2guns: :2guns:

Some body shoot him!

Test is test.


----------



## jjj (Jun 1, 2008)

^^ lmao, untill i did some resarch i used to think my gains were better on sus than enan, i used to jab 2ml sus E7D which i can see is stupid now really, as the prop will be in and out before the next shot, after that i stick to single estered test, or do multiple weekly jabs with sus or tri test etc


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

redman said:


> Test is test mate, if you take suspension or prop the results will come on fast and the hormone will leave your system quicker if you take cyp or enan the opposite. Results will take longer as hormone levels take longer to increase and the hormone will leave your system faster.
> 
> Botom line is testosterone is testosterone the only difference is the ester with is essentially an inert carbon atom attached to the base hormone in no way does it effect the charastics of the actual hormone or compound. Anyone who thinks there is a marked difference in the CHARASTICS of the hormone either has no clue what they are talking about or its a placebo effect.


And to add sides are relevant to amount and become prevalant quicker when fast acting esters are used


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

diaita said:


> And to add sides are relevant to amount and become prevalant quicker when fast acting esters are used


Well said.

To summise everything you experience from test is quicker with prop and suspension as opposed to enan cyp etc.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

got to agree with Redman and the others Test is Test simple as that, how quickly or slowly you see the results is down to the ester attached....


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

I see test and its esters like the delivery of your supplements when you order them such as NO explode. Its the same No explode, just a different way of getting to you

*1* some get there in one big parcel very quickly, like prop and the better supps companies who use overnight carriers

*2* some arrive as little slower, but you know you will be getting it, like enanthate and the ones who offer free slower shipping

*3* some send you bits here and there but you know you will get it all over the required time, like sust and the companies who advertise things they dont have in but are reputable

*4* some will not deliver jack at any speed all like parcel farce, ** nutrition and fake gear, leaving you out of pocket and highly frustrated

End of the day, the result is No explode

(** used to avoid backlash)


----------



## chris34 (Feb 28, 2010)

wat do u think about equipoise


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

The body releases test in bursts, it doesn't leave it at one constant level. Hence and this is just theory people get best results when their test levels fluctuate.

Hence due to different jabbing protocols people attribute properties to different esters.


----------

